# Nephrostomies for calculus removal and tubes change



## R Lynn (Aug 8, 2008)

I'd appreciate advice on this surgical scenario. A physician removes 2 nephrostomy tubes ( right, upper and a lower poles) and right ureteral stent and performs nephrostograms, and removes 8 stone frgments. He then places two nephrostomy tubes back in the upper and lower right kidney. 

Eventhough it is on the same side(right) would you code each nephrostomy w/ stone removal 2x along with 2 nephrsotomy tube changes becasue it is in the upper and lower pole (separate acess sites)?

Ex:
50561-RT
50561-RT, 59 (2nd neprostomy calculus removal)
50398-RT
50398-RT, 59 (2nd nephrostomy tube change)
50384-RT (percutaneous ureteral stent removal)

Advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## daniel (Aug 13, 2020)

R Lynn said:


> I'd appreciate advice on this surgical scenario. A physician removes 2 nephrostomy tubes ( right, upper and a lower poles) and right ureteral stent and performs nephrostograms, and removes 8 stone frgments. He then places two nephrostomy tubes back in the upper and lower right kidney.
> 
> Eventhough it is on the same side(right) would you code each nephrostomy w/ stone removal 2x along with 2 nephrsotomy tube changes becasue it is in the upper and lower pole (separate acess sites)?
> 
> ...


Wish I could see the report.
I code as the following

50561.RT (I only code once)

50435.51.RT

50435.51.76.RT

 50384.51.RT


----------

